# Dorothy Height - Civil Rights Leader passed away at 98



## Hawke (Apr 21, 2010)

Source:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5g1wclP0PXt3NaBWLcwbFUjRs9bawD9F73F081



> Height was born in Richmond, Va., before women could vote and when  blacks had few rights. Her family moved to the Pittsburgh area when she  was 4. Distinguishing herself in the classroom, she was accepted to  Barnard College but then turned away because the school already had  reached its quota of two black women. She went on to earn bachelor's and  master's degrees from New York University.
> As a teenager, Height  marched in New York's Times Square shouting, "Stop the lynching." After  earning her degrees, she became a leader of the Harlem YWCA and the  United Christian Youth Movement of North America, where she pushed to  prevent lynching, desegregate the armed forces and reform the criminal  justice system.
> She traveled to Holland and England as a U.S.  delegate to youth and church conferences, and in 1938 was one of 10  young people chosen by Eleanor Roosevelt to spend a weekend at the first  lady's Hyde Park, N.Y., home preparing for a World Youth Conference at  Vassar College.
> One of Height's sayings was, "If the time is not  ripe, we have to ripen the time." She liked to quote 19th century  abolitionist Frederick Douglass, who said the three effective ways to  fight for justice are to "agitate, agitate, agitate."
> ...




Dorothy Height 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorothy_Height


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 22, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 23, 2010)

.


----------

